# What make a great responsible father? women please help



## Engaged? (Jan 20, 2011)

What make a great father and protector?

I am planning to have a child but i am a bit scared. I want to be the perfect.
It is easy to say; provider, protector...but the details and explanations make a different rather than just a one word.

what does protector means for the child? make sure no body beat them?

How do you expect us to discipline or kids? i have seen parents discipline their kids gently and kids did not listen..is it better to talk hard? 

I want to be able to to make decision that I can be able to be responsible for..


----------



## iluvher (Jan 13, 2011)

We can never be perfect so don’t try to be. We will make mistakes so expect it. But remember we will always LOVE our children. Things to remember is be patient at all times and its team work between father and mother. Dad don’t be afraid to change the dipper, get up at night to care for the child even if wife doesn’t work since being a full time mom/dad is more work than most believe it to be. Be a protector, which simply means to teach, care, love and provide being in the eyes of your children a positive role model. As for the discipline part, well did I mention patients. You will need that and children like spouses know how to get under your skin. Pick you battles wisely and you will see a great deal of you parents in you take the good that they taught you and learn from the bad. Don’t overcompensate and go extremes for that will for sure backfire. Lastly, don’t be afraid to take advice and seek out literature as long as it’s not extreme. I hope that helps


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

A great father is loving towards his wife, loving towards his children, engaged with his children, and works to build up his children.


----------



## Engaged? (Jan 20, 2011)

What does loving your children means, you know loving your wife is doing things that shows love...is different from the child...what is the love towards the child mean? automatically we will love our kids no matter what, but how can a father express love for her child?

does a husband have to engage in kids activities every day / week? like drawing together or whatever? lets say age from 1 to 7


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Why are you asking for answers from mothers and not fathers as well?

In many successful parental cases a father’s love and a mother’s love for their children are totally and absolutely different. To the point where sometimes they oppose one another!

A mother’s love for a child can be awesome. But it is a different love and sometimes it can be misdirected. If you want to learn how to love your children as a mother would then you are asking the right people.

Bob


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Engaged? said:


> What does loving your children means, you know loving your wife is doing things that shows love...is different from the child...what is the love towards the child mean? automatically we will love our kids no matter what, but how can a father express love for her child?
> 
> does a husband have to engage in kids activities every day / week? like drawing together or whatever? lets say age from 1 to 7


Loving your children: Wow that's a complex question. Mainly I would say it is providing them parental approval constantly. To me, this is what kids crave most. 

Engaging: yes, this means that you engage with them everyday. It can be anything but the main point of doing it is to show by actions that the child is the most important thing to you in that moment.


----------

